# A new "drug" to treat shyness is hitting the market soon...



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/arti ... article.do


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting article. Thanks for posting!! I wonder if you would need a prescription for this.

"However, despite the many potential benefits of the research projects, some scientists have sounded warnings over the negative potential uses the hormone offers."

That concerns me a bit. Yeah, it may help with anxiety but it also appears to effect your emotions. I don't think that's a good thing.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I started this thought in another thread but I'm wondering if people feel less socially anxious after an orgasm or when they're getting labor induced? I wonder if uterine contractions are a side-effect? I know I feel downright angry after an orgasm and I'm never having babies, so... How angry would I feel after one of these oxytocin treatments? I'm going to call my doctor and find out.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think social anxiety is the first thing on your mind while in labor.... I am never having kids.

I'm gonna express the same concerns I had when I was linked to this article in chat. Nothing is without side effects. It will have some unintended effect on at least some people. If we start spraying it everywhere like restaurants it's going to do something bad. Oxytocin is what we use to induce labor, increase contractions, and milk production in horses. It has the same uses in humans. What if we start spraying it all around pregant mothers. Another problem is the fact that one of the tests they did involved people trusting someone to invest their money for them. Those given oxytocin trusted the person even though they were told the person could choose to run off with their money. If we spray everyone what kinds of dumb choices are they going to make? Some caution and wariness is good. I actually wouldn't like to give up that part of my personality. It's an important lesson to learn in life so we don't get taken in by the not so honest people out there. I think it could make a good treatment for some but I don't think it's going to be this wonder drug they claim and I definitely don't think we should be spreading it everywhere. Especially when people might not want to be exposed to it.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Isn't it pretty old news? Anyway I'd like to try it ASAP.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Akane said:


> I don't think social anxiety is the first thing on your mind while in labor.... I am never having kids.


Indeed.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

akstylish said:


> Isn't it pretty old news? Anyway I'd like to try it ASAP.


well, it's new to me! lol

I called the pharmacy to the if they have Oxytocin in nasal spray...but to no avail...

I'm worried about the potential it has to lower inhibition...make you more trusting...?

Can this be used for people that didn't resolve their trust vs mistrust stage of development? Hmmmm...I wonder.?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Akane said:


> I don't think social anxiety is the first thing on your mind while in labor.... I am never having kids.
> 
> I'm gonna express the same concerns I had when I was linked to this article in chat. Nothing is without side effects. It will have some unintended effect on at least some people. If we start spraying it everywhere like restaurants it's going to do something bad. Oxytocin is what we use to induce labor, increase contractions, and milk production in horses. It has the same uses in humans. What if we start spraying it all around pregant mothers. Another problem is the fact that one of the tests they did involved people trusting someone to invest their money for them. Those given oxytocin trusted the person even though they were told the person could choose to run off with their money. If we spray everyone what kinds of dumb choices are they going to make? Some caution and wariness is good. I actually wouldn't like to give up that part of my personality. It's an important lesson to learn in life so we don't get taken in by the not so honest people out there. I think it could make a good treatment for some but I don't think it's going to be this wonder drug they claim and I definitely don't think we should be spreading it everywhere. Especially when people might not want to be exposed to it.


I have to say that I pretty much agree with everything you posted. For every person that this might potentially help, it has the potential to harm just as many.

That said, I've had labor induced twice with Pitocin (oxytocin injection, USP) and it wasn't fun at all. I DEFinitely wasn't feeling anything good during that time and as far as people spraying that stuff around like benign tear gas... sorry, that's about the stupidest thing that they could do, considering that they wouldn't know if there was anyone that could be adversely affected by it.

Also, the article sited that it could potentially become a date rape drug.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

the delivery system for this drug is intranasally. It delivers a lower concentration per dose. While Oxytocin used to start delivery is administered IV. I doubt the inhalant forms delivers enough of a concentration to the blood stream to exert any effect...

But, as this world is...ya never know!


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

I think someone posted about this a while back. I'm not confortable with the thought of something making me "more trusting". It sounds dangerous to me. :um


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Imagine this being used as a date-rape drug? "Here baby, squirt this into your nose...and everything's going to be alright" jeje


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> the delivery system for this drug is intranasally. It delivers a lower concentration per dose. While Oxytocin used to start delivery is administered IV


When using the approved bottle for the recommended number of applications during the studies. Most nasal sprays have a certain size dispenser and will say so many squirts per so many hours and do not exceed this amount. It also hasn't gone much beyond the controlled situations of the studies yet. Now if we start spraying it in businesses and just for the heck of it how much is someone getting? If you sit around talking and eating for a couple hours in a restaurant that's spraying it, then go to a business down the street shopping and they spray it, and then use your own spray how much have you taken in? We aren't so sure of the dose anymore. Now what if someone is sensitive to it? There are always people who react unexpectedly to such things. Or what if someone just doesn't want to be exposed to it and have their personality altered? They can't go to restaurants and businesses that use it? Aren't we back to a similar situation we have with smoking right now? The smoking ban in Iowa starts next week.

I can see it being very useful under controlled circumstances for individuals. It may turn out to be a wonderful drug for certain things. I do not like the idea it could be spread elsewhere and you could be exposed to it outside of your control. I'm not even so sure I like the idea of it being available otc. It depends on what happens when this stuff really becomes available and people start using it outside of controlled situations. It would be nice if it could be available otc for those who's doctors won't give them stuff but I don't want everyone spraying it all around me everywhere I go. Like I said it reminds me of the smoking situation. Until the smoking ban is enacted I don't get a choice if I'm exposed to smoke except to stay home and not go anywhere.


----------



## stopanxiety45 (Jul 2, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23497717-details/Scientists+find+childbirth+wonder+drug+that+can+'cure'+shyness/article.do





> Restaurants, for instance, could spray a thin mist over customers to put them at ease.


Whoa, they better not! There's some legality with that idea that wouldn't go over well if someone had an adverse reaction to it. It's a drug!


----------

